# Baby Spotted Python Not Eating Help!



## alex.snaith (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi all!

Just to reinforce that I am absolutely NOT panicking or worried, not really even concerned but rather prefer to have the peace of mind that my baby is eating!

Just a few things, my spotted python is a female. I bought her when she was 2 months old and had 13 feeds and 2 sheds (I bought her in the 16th of Jan and she was born on the 1st of Nov). I offered her food that night, the 16th of Jan and she wasn't interested at all. This may be because she shed on the 17th of Jan. I offered her food again on the 19th of Jan, how ever she still was not interested. She has been drinking a lot as well. I had another go at feeding her on the 23rd of Jan. She showed no interest when I held it there but she had a go at eating but just spat it out soon after. I had another go tonight, how ever she just does not show interest. She has been drinking a lot of water though.

Her humidity is 50% give or take a few and her hotspot is on a heat mat of 34 degrees. I am currently trying to feed her small rat pinkies.

She is very tame to handle and very perky and active. I have tried splitting the head open of the pinkie to encourage the smell. She is on frozen thawed and is thawed in a zip lock back in warm to touch water. 

Any help would be great!

Kind regards,
Alex


----------



## ViperReptiles (Jan 26, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just to reinforce that I am absolutely NOT panicking or worried, not really even concerned but rather prefer to have the peace of mind that my baby is eating!
> 
> ...


My spotted python, and my stimsons both went off of food for a while when they were real young. I wouldn't stress about it yet, just keep making sure it's active, the temps are good and you shouldn't have any dramas

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 27, 2017)

I would personally stop handling her until she starts feeding, settling into a new home takes time and that can be why they don't start eating straight away 

Also was the breeder feeding her on rat pinkies or something else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 27, 2017)

Leave it alone in its new enclosure, as Kittycat17 has suggested. And use the pinkies you have, and then get the snake onto either fuzzy rats, or equivalent sized mice. Furry rodents have more nutrients than pinkies. Only change the water and clean up any poop; if the snake starts to come to your hand, then possibly it is starting to get hungry. I'd wait at least a week.


----------



## alex.snaith (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey! Thanks for your feedback. Have only handled her once on the first day and the second day I got her but since have only taken her out 2 times for only about 10 minutes tops.

The breeder was originally feedinggn her rat pinkies, same as what I have now so she should be used to them?!

Still waiting though, my beardie didn't eat for a while when coming into a new cage hence why I'm not too concerned.

It seems that the snake whenever I put my hand in is very loving and slithers around my hand all the time! Only hides when she can't see me. 

Alex


----------



## Buggster (Jan 27, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Hey! Thanks for your feedback. Have only handled her once on the first day and the second day I got her but since have only taken her out 2 times for only about 10 minutes tops.
> 
> The breeder was originally feedinggn her rat pinkies, same as what I have now so she should be used to them?!
> 
> ...



10 minutes is a very long time for a baby that is yet to start eating.
I would put handling to a zero until she's had at least 2 successful feeds in a row. 
After that, it really only should be 1 minute at a time- increase handling time by another minute after each successful feed.

No matter how 'tame' she is, doesn't indicate she is doing 'well'.
Many animals become extremely 'tame' when they are frightened or stressed.
As with anything, take it slowly and be patient. It will pay off in the long run to have a stress-free snake who eats well.


----------



## nick_75 (Jan 27, 2017)

She may be a shy feeder. Try leaving the food item outside of her hide, turn off any lights and leave her alone for half an hour. Is her enclosure in an isolated place? Any noise, light and movement could put her off feeding.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 27, 2017)

13 feeds after 8 weeks from hatching is a phenomenal feeding rate considering it's at least a couple of weeks before their first shed.Just saying.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 28, 2017)

I believe that the Anteresia's are known for going off food randomly for months at a time, as Viper Reptiles said, it happens. Sometimes snakes just don't want to eat and there's not too much you can do about it. But i'd only be concerned if your bab starts losing weight, take a weight and then keep checking every fortnight or so for changes. 
As Nick_75 said, she may be a shy feeder, try doing what he suggested. My jungle will ONLY eat if he's in a dark, quiet place, and even then I have to leave the food overnight. 
I also agree in what kittycat17, Pinefamily and Buggster said. Keep handling to the absolute minimum, getting her feeding is the top priority, there's always time to handle her later when she's feeding. 
Good luck!


----------



## alex.snaith (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 29, 2017)

@alex.snaith as a keeper of Spotties I can tell you first hand that keeping handling to a minimum is too much, if you want to get it on track cover the enclosure up for the next 7-10 days in a quiet low traffic area with the temp set at 34 deg hot 24 deg cool with plenty of fresh water (check this every couple of days) and several hides so it can thermoregulate easily, After about 10 days remove the cover (but don't try and handle yet) leave for about another 10 days then offer the Rat Pinkie, have a Mouse Pinkie available just in case that's what it wants as in some cases Rat Pinkies are a bit big for a spottie juvie under 3 months, if it does not take the offered food at this point leave for another 10 days, unless it starts to lose weight it should be able to go for at least 3 months since it's last feed without any probs. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Alex,

The best advice you have received, without doubt is Ron's post. As tempting as it may be you just have to leave the little critter alone so it feels secure enough in it's own environment to feed. Be patient and everything will fall into place for you. I'll just add that what you were told about it taking 13 rat pinkies in the 2 month period since hatching sounds very strongly of BS to me.

All the best,

George.


----------



## alex.snaith (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the help. The breeder did say that she had 13 feeds and 3 sheds but is it unhealthy to have this meany feeds?


----------

